# Upgrading derailleur to Force.



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I have Apex derailleurs (wifi rear). Is it worth the upgrade?

Thanks 
Brian


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

bmach said:


> I have Apex derailleurs (wifi rear). Is it worth the upgrade?
> 
> Thanks
> Brian


I did that very thing last year. Never had any problem with Apex. Never had any problem with Force - both WiFli. Force is just lighter. 

At the same time - I put Red Shifters on (in place of the Apex). The zero-loss feature was the noticeable part of the transition - I suspect. I'd say that Zero Loss is not just marketing BS. 

Bottom line - the Apex was fine. I upgraded - because I wrecked and broke an Apex brake lever housing, and the Red shifters were offered to me for a very good price. I had already bought some new Force Brakes - and they were a different color than the white Apex stuff I was running - and Force RDs are pretty cheap - so I just went ahead and did it all. Went with a Force 22 Yaw FD.

I still have my Apex group (except the broken lever) - and may one day put it on a back up bike - or a bike for my kid. Good stuff.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks


----------

